# Avoderm



## Ginagbaby1 (Aug 1, 2011)

We are in the process of switching from TOTW to Wellness Core but was wondering about this food in case it doesn't work out. This food only gets 3 stars on the dog food review and it's not on the whole dog food journal's list but I know someone who loves it and says that their dog's allergies have really been alleviated by this food. Anyone here have any feedback?


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

*Wellness CORE*



Ginagbaby1 said:


> We are in the process of switching from TOTW to Wellness Core but was wondering about this food in case it doesn't work out. This food only gets 3 stars on the dog food review and it's not on the whole dog food journal's list but I know someone who loves it and says that their dog's allergies have really been alleviated by this food. Anyone here have any feedback?


The WDJ list only lists one of the varieties for each manufacturer -- so look at Wellness. CORE is great and Sunny was on that but it was a little rich for him, so we ended up on Wellness SIMPLE, the variety with 5 ingredients for sensitive tummies, I think.

What we are going to use (most likely) for the kibble portion of his food is a mixture of the Wellness SIMPLE and the Acana Wild Prairie, since Acana is the most similar to what he was on in Canada, and he seems to like it. And, since he eats very little kibble anyway, I'll just make a mixture of both as I do now, and leave a handful down -- he only gets a kibble here and there if he is hungry.

Good luck!


----------



## Ginagbaby1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks liljaker! Casper is loving the Core but like Sunny, I'm worried that once we are completely on it, it will be too rich for him. I was thinking of trying the Wellness Simple but was having doubts since it's not grain free.

I've read about how dogs with allergies improve on this food but wouldn't the rice aggravate their skin?


----------

